# Par 38 Stopped working



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

Alright guys need your help big time,

my 10g nano is powered by a par 38 full spectrum that has stopped working all the LEDS are very dim except one that is completely off so im told that that LED burnt out and is causing the rest to be almost no existent in creating light. Anyways anyone know someone or someplace that can fix these bulbs? or where i can order replacement parts? 

but most importantly where can i get a full spectrum or at least decent par 38 bulb in the GTA hopefully like vaughan, missisauga or markham area because i need this thing replaced as its risking all my corals and im already busy that i cant deal with it till sunday !!

please help


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Not sure about the replacement bulbs, one of the LFS prob have it.

I would think that you have time to get a suitable replacement, no need to panic. Remember it's not always sunny on the ocean so consider these "cloudy days" until Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

i know man your totally right im just anal about fixing problems right away so its killing me but anyone know for sure of any LFS that have it post up so i can call and check 

thank you guys


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Now that I'm thinking about it I believe I've seen them at aquatic kingdom in the past so maybe give them a call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a spare T5HO fixture that would fit a 10 gallon if you need to get you through the weekend 
I used it before I switched to LEDs
PM me if this will help 
I am in downtown TO

If you want to buy a new PAR38 bulb then I definitely recommend that you contact forum member: Fragbox
Ask for a guy named March. He will set you up 
Located in mid town-ish, Toronto 
Excellent seller !!


----------



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

Bullet said:


> I have a spare T5HO fixture that would fit a 10 gallon if you need to get you through the weekend
> I used it before I switched to LEDs
> PM me if this will help
> I am in downtown TO
> ...


i wont be able to do anything until sunday busy with work but i appreciate the offer man means alot , i will get in contact with fragbox see if they can help me out!


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

I just got 2 from Fragbox this week for my 40G frag tank. You will be okay!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Other than Fragbox I don't know that any of the LFS have full spectrum par38 bulbs, let alone parts (I've been using them, too, going on maybe 4 years now - twice i've had to replace bulbs - 1mwent for a nanosecond swim, and the 2nd one lasted maybe 2 years?) - you could also check some online retailers. I remember 1 in the US was initially specializing in par38, though can't remember who, and they eventually branched out.


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

found this on Kijiji http://tinyurl.com/p2ksbrx


----------



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah guys picked up a par38 from fragbox so everything is good now.

i will look into seeing if i can fix or replace the led in the broken par 38 see if i can get that working again. when i shake it seems like something is loose inside which isnt the case for the new one.


----------

